# 75 gallon tank: weight concerns.



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

No one here will be able to give you an answer other than a guess, there's too much missing information and too much potential liability. You would need to inspect the structural members and do the calculations in order for the answer to have any basis in reality.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Is it a wood floor with joists or a concrete slab? What's beneath it?


----------



## Delphinus85 (Nov 9, 2008)

I believe it's carpeting over wood, on a concrete foundation. We're stick-built, not a mobile. We found the what I think are called "struts" in the floor (the beams...sorry I'm not too savvy on the names of things, that's my husband's department) and we placed the tank to go across two of the beams lengthwise (Had to move our living room around to pull that off LOL)


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

get 5-6 of your biggest friend and have them stand in that spot to see what happens. I had 20 tanks and over 600g of water in my second floor apartment with no problems. All of this was in a 12x12 room

Craig


----------



## Delphinus85 (Nov 9, 2008)

oO 600 gallons?? holy cow!! Yeah, I think we might be okay then


----------



## derekz734 (Dec 18, 2008)

For the aquarium it does not just matter if you have wooden flooring or a carpet it does as well matter on what the aquarium stands. If it is on four 1inch stayers of if the weight is spread for example on a whole board.
Our carpet is still in a very good condition be cause our aquarium stands on a board.


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

In one of my stands there is sticker that says that a 75 gallon tank filled can wheight around 1,000 pounds !!!


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

1000lbs is only 5 of me. as was stated earlier... if you aren't worried about 5 grown men standing in close proximity to one another in your house, the tank will be fine. heck, set the couch on that spot, and have a bunch of men sit on it... if the floor breaks and all those guys are in the apartment downstairs... don't set the tank there! lol otherwise, you'll be fine.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I would personally be rather worried about five grown men standing really close to one another in my apartment. Not in this house!:hihi:


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

lol wow. you took it there didn't you


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

I used to have a King sized water bed. It was about 6' x 7' and probably about 8" thick of water. This is 28 cubic feet, which is about 209 gallons. That's about 1744 pounds. Add the weight of the bed frame plus two people, and it was probably close to 2500 pounds. All of this was on a wood framed pedestal that was only 4' x 4', sitting on the 2nd floor of a house. I never ran into any problems with this, and I would suspect homes are typically built to support this kind of weight.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

cjp999 said:


> I used to have a King sized water bed. It was about 6' x 7' and probably about 8" thick of water. This is 28 cubic feet, which is about 209 gallons. That's about 1744 pounds. Add the weight of the bed frame plus two people, and it was probably close to 2500 pounds. All of this was on a wood framed pedestal that was only 4' x 4', sitting on the 2nd floor of a house. I never ran into any problems with this, and I would suspect homes are typically built to support this kind of weight.


You should have put five men on it together to be sure :icon_excl


----------

